

Show HN: Dropbox and Markdown powered Android text editor - swanz
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mvilla.draft

======
swanz
Hi guys! I recently published a new app to the Play Store. It's yet another
text editor, with Markdown support and Dropbox integration.

Admittedly, there are tons of text editors and note taking apps for Android,
but I find most of them lacking in some way or just plain ugly.

So this is my shot at making something decent. Any feedback is appreciated!

